# Believe



## lajng

I'm looking for the Latin translation of the English word "believe"?


----------



## shannenms

"credere" is good if you are looking for the infinitive.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

" Credere" is possible, but could you give some context ?


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Are you using "believe" as a command?  As a first person indicative?  As a second person subjunctive?  As a part of an infinitive?  As a singular, or as a plural?  The Latin would be different for each.


----------



## shannenms

J.F. de TROYES said:


> " Credere" is possible, but could you give some context ?


 

As the above post confirms, it depends on the context. Please tell me what you want to say?
For instance:
tibi credo: I believe you


----------



## lajng

I say "believe" to mean "have faith", "to believe", for myself and others.  I want it to mean more so for myself than others.  Sort of a word to live by maybe?


----------



## shannenms

In the sense of "have faith", "credere" can still be used, like this example from Quintilian:
Amicus mihi credidit, ut redirem.


----------



## la italianilla

From my dictionary, I'll copy it for you :
1. credo, -is, credĭdi, credĭtum, -ĕre
2. censeo, -es, censui, censum, ēre  (v.tr.)
3. puto, -as, -āvi, -ātum, -are (v.tr. ) -> "to believe" in the sense of "to think"
4. reor, -ēris, ratus sum, -ēri (v.tr.) -> deponent verb.

If you put a context, maybe we could help you to find an appropriate translation


----------



## shannenms

la italianilla said:


> From my dictionary, I'll copy it for you :
> 1. credo, -is, credĭdi, credĭtum, -ĕre
> 2. censeo, -es, censui, censum, ēre (v.tr.)
> 3. puto, -as, -āvi, -ātum, -are (v.tr. ) -> "to believe" in the sense of "to think"
> 4. reor, -ēris, ratus sum, -ēri (v.tr.) -> deponent verb.
> 
> If you put a context, maybe we could help you to find an appropriate translation


 
I haven't seen reor is used in the sense of "have faith". Still, I think the best possible answer is "credere".


----------



## la italianilla

shannenms said:


> I haven't seen reor is used in the sense of "have faith". Still, I think the best possible answer is "credere".



Ok ...but:
1. Where did I write that "reor" has got the meaning of "believe" in the sense of "have faith"? Of course it hasn't.
2. I've just copied ALL the possible translations for "believe" from my Latin dictionary. And, since lajng hasn't written a context, "believe" could be translate into so many ways...
Bye!!!


----------



## shannenms

la italianilla said:


> Ok ...but:
> 1. Where did I write that "reor" has got the meaning of "believe" in the sense of "have faith"? Of course it hasn't.
> 2. I've just copied ALL the possible translations for "believe" from my Latin dictionary. And, since lajng hasn't written a context, "believe" could be translate into so many ways...
> Bye!!!


 

See post No. 6, the context is to some extent determined.


----------



## la italianilla

shannenms said:


> See post No. 6, the context is to some extent determined.



You're right....I didn't see it (I only read his first post)... I'm so sorry!
Well...I'm agree with your suggestion of credo, -is, credĭdi, credĭtum, -ĕre!
The only possibity of all I wrote!
Bye and thanks for letting me know about it


----------



## Cagey

Hi lajang,

"Tibi crede", which has been suggested, can mean "believe yourself, trust yourself".

"Tibi confide" is similar, with the added sense: "have confidence in yourself". 

You see that when the Latin verbs above are used, the person or object to be believed must be specified.  In English "Believe" or "Have faith" can be used alone to mean "have religious faith".  I don't know a Latin verb that could be used by itself in the same way, if that is what you mean.

Your post #6 was very helpful, but maybe you would tell us more about what you have in mind, if the suggestions above are not suitable.


----------



## unknown001

Sounds to me like you're trying to use a command (you're trying to tell people to believe, or have faith). So, I would use the imperative:

Singular (commanding one person): crede
Plural (commanding more than person): credete


----------



## brian

I feel like a simple "crede" is incomplete, as Cagey has pointed out. My vote would be for: *

habe fidem*

which simply means "have faith/confidence." (The plural imperative would be "habete.")


----------



## wonderment

Cagey said:


> "Tibi crede", which has been suggested, can mean "believe yourself, trust yourself".  "Tibi confide" is similar, with the added sense: "have confidence in yourself".
> 
> You see that when the Latin verbs above are used, the person or object to be believed must be specified.  In English "Believe" or "Have faith" can be used alone to mean "have religious faith".  I don't know a Latin verb that could be used by itself in the same way, if that is what you mean.



Along a more secular line of thought (because “have faith” can suggest “have hope”), there is a saying attributed to Cicero: _Dum spiro spero_ (while I breathe, I hope). And I’ve seen added..._et dum spero vivo_ (and while I hope, I live). Rather than a command, it's an exhortation to life.


----------



## lajng

You all have been very helpful.  Perhaps I could be more clear.  

The translation I'm looking for is probably somewhat vague but I will try my best to describe my intentions.  I'm looking for a phrase or word that will best descibe "to believe" in the sense that when I'm having a bad day I would think to myself "believe" or "trust myself" or "have faith".    I don't want it to mean "have faith" in a religious manner.  And I don't think I mean it as a command to others.

As Cagey posted, "Tibi crede" seems somewhat appropriate, but I don't want it to be a command.  Maybe I'm looking for the infinitive???


----------



## mabel prieto

Puede ayudarte esta frase que se usa en Argentina, " Cree en vos mismo" " confía en vos " , "trata de tener una actitud positiva ". Ojalá te sirva.


----------



## Cagey

lajng said:


> The translation I'm looking for is probably somewhat vague but I will try my best to describe my intentions.  I'm looking for a phrase or word that will best descibe "to believe" in the sense that when I'm having a bad day I would think to myself "believe" or "trust myself" or "have faith".    I don't want it to mean "have faith" in a religious manner.  And I don't think I mean it as a command to others.



Here are two possiblities to consider:

_credam mihi_: expresses a wish or an 'order' to yourself: "Let me believe in myself" or "May I .. "    This form may also be translated as the future tense: "I will trust myself."  The translation is ambiguous, but either version would be encouraging, I think.

_volo mihi credere._  "I want/ wish to trust myself."   

You could add _semper_ (=always) to either one. 
Or _iam_ meaning "now, at this moment" to encourage yourself just as you are approaching a challenging situation, for instance.

What do you think? Are we getting closer?


----------



## Outsider

Based on Wonderment's suggestion, how about _spera_? Brian's suggestion _habe fidem_ also seems good, even if "faith" can have religious connotations.


----------



## lajng

It seems like to the plural imperative would be the right way to go.

I like Brian's suggestion of "habe fidem" except I think it would be "habete fidem" for plural imperative??  That would translate to 'have faith'?

I also like Cagey's "Tibi Crede".  As plural imperative would that be 'Tibi credete"?  Meaning 'believe yourself'?

I agree with Wonderments suggestion of 'spero' but I don't think 'hope' is the word I'm looking for.


----------



## Outsider

Why use the plural, when the motto is addressed at yourself?


----------



## Cagey

lajng said:


> It seems like to the plural imperative would be the right way to go.





> I think it would be "habete fidem" for plural imperative??  That would translate to 'have faith'?



Yes, it would.  Good for you.



> I also like Cagey's "Tibi Crede".  As plural imperative would that be 'Tibi credete"?  Meaning 'believe yourself'?



Close, except that there was a slip in the earlier version: this verb takes an "*i*" in the plural imperative.  It should have been _"cred*i*te_".  And Latin would use "_vobis_" for "yourselves" (pl.).

_Vobis Credite._​
(Note: Capitalization is up to you.  Traditional Latin does not use it to begin sentences; _vobis credite_ is acceptable.  Or you can capitalize the first word, as in English, or both, because it is a slogan.


----------



## lajng

Cagey said:


> Yes, it would. Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Close, except that there was a slip in the earlier version: this verb takes an "*i*" in the plural imperative. It should have been _"cred*i*te_". And Latin would use "_vobis_" for "yourselves" (pl.).
> 
> _Vobis Credite._​(Note: Capitalization is up to you. Traditional Latin does not use it to begin sentences; _vobis credite_ is acceptable. Or you can capitalize the first word, as in English, or both, because it is a slogan.


What would 'vobis credite' be as singular imperative?  vobi crede?
And is 'habe fidem' singular imperative?


----------



## Cagey

lajng said:


> What would 'vobis credite' be as singular imperative?  vobi crede?
> And is 'habe fidem' singular imperative?



_tibi crede _is the singular form.  (_tibi _= yourself/ in yourself; _vobis_ = yourselves/ in yourselves)

Yes, _habe fidem_ is the singular imperative.


----------



## Cagey

A thought on singular versus plural:

The best choice depends on what you have in mind.

If this is a slogan, or good advice that you will give yourself, then the singular makes sense.  Or if you are advising a group of people each to have confidence in herself or himself. 

I would use the plural form if I were a schoolteacher (for instance) and wanted the students to have confidence not only in themselves as individuals, but also in the other members of the class and what they could do working together.


----------



## lajng

Cagey said:


> A thought on singular versus plural:
> 
> The best choice depends on what you have in mind.
> 
> If this is a slogan, or good advice that you will give yourself, then the singular makes sense. Or if you are advising a group of people each to have confidence in herself or himself.
> 
> I would use the plural form if I were a schoolteacher (for instance) and wanted the students to have confidence not only in themselves as individuals, but also in the other members of the class and what they could do working together.


 

Thanks for the insight and help!  I'll have to ponder that one.  The spelling is correct for 'tibi crede' and 'habe fidem' right?  It will be in permananet ink so I take no chances!


----------



## Cagey

lajng said:


> Thanks for the insight and help!  I'll have to ponder that one.  The spelling is correct for 'tibi crede' and 'habe fidem' right?  It will be in permanent ink so I take no chances!



Yes, the spellings are correct.  

You are very welcome.  Let us know if any further questions or doubts occur to you.


----------



## berndf

According to my intuition (which might be unduly influenced my modern French, I admit),
_Tibi credo_
would rather mean "I believe you" in the sense of "I believe what you say" while "I believe *in* you" would rather be
_Credo in te_
(<conjugation of credere>+"in"+<accusative>) which would correspond to French "Je crois en toi". Cf. e.g. "Credo in unum Deum" ("I believe in one god", Cede of Nicaea)


----------



## Cagey

berndf said:


> According to my intuition (which might be unduly influenced my modern French, I admit),
> _Tibi credo_
> would rather mean "I believe you" in the sense of "I believe what you say" while "I believe *in* you" would rather be
> _Credo in te_
> (<conjugation of credere>+"in"+<accusative>) which would correspond to French "Je crois en toi". Cf. e.g. "Credo in unum Deum" ("I believe in one god", Cede of Nicaea)



Classical Latin, which is what we have been discussing, would not use this construction with _credo, credere_.  The original request was for something that  meant "believe in yourself" in the sense of "trust yourself".  There was no sense of "believe in" meaning "to accept the existence of", as in your example.


----------



## berndf

Cagey said:


> Classical Latin, which is what we have been discussing, would not use this construction with _credo, credere_. The original request was for something that meant "believe in yourself" in the sense of "trust yourself". There was no sense of "believe in" meaning "to accept the existence of", as in your example.


 
Dependes on whether or not you would call 325 (Date of the Concilium of Nicaea) still classical... Admittedly, the original of the crede is in Greek and "Credo in unum Deum" is a translatition. I don't know if this translation is from the same time or younger.


----------



## wonderment

credo + accusative --> to believe as fact, to accept as true, to suppose

credo + dative --> to trust in, rely upon, to believe in, give credence to

credo + in + accusative of person –-> to believe in, trust in (according to Lewis & Short, this usage is particular to ecclesiastic Latin)


----------



## berndf

wonderment said:


> credo + accusative --> to believe as fact, to accept as true, to suppose
> 
> credo + dative --> to trust in, rely upon, to believe in, give credence to
> 
> credo + in + accusative of person –-> to believe in, trust in (according to Lewis & Short, this usage is particular to ecclesiastic Latin)


 
Thank you! So I was wrong. This sounds as if credo + in + accusative was a back formation from vulgar Latin into ecclesiastic Latin which probably happend in vulgar Latin when the cases were lost and credo + accusative and credo + dative became indistinguishable (exept for 3rd person pronouns). This would also explain the modern usage in French. Would this hypothesis make sense?


----------

